# Mufasa's story - Petplan warning.



## Mufasa the pup (Feb 23, 2016)

Mufasa had a double crown, a kinky tail, and an undescended testicle. As she's a sucker for the special ones, November 14th 2015 Clare proudly bought him home to meet the other members of the family. Two children, an aged Sussex Spaniel and 2 cats - Clare is a single mum to the whole household. Since losing her 3rd Ridgeback to bone cancer earlier in the year at the age of 13 after rescuing him when he was 4, she had been struggling with replacing him, but Mufasa seemed to fit right in. He came, as pups do, with 4 week’s free insurance with Petplan.

A fortnight later, Mufasa was rushed to the vets at midnight (minutes before) and racked up a £1200 bill just before Christmas. Clare was devastated, but reassured herself that Mufasa was insured. She realised she hadn't actually received the insurance documents, so phoned Petplan UK to ask for them. They denied all knowledge of receiving the details from the microchip company, and it took hours of phone calls every day before before she even got a policy number. Clare then had to immediately upgrade to lifetime cover as she had 3 days before the 'free insurance' ran out, to the tune of £85 a month!! She told her story on Facebook to her friends, and about Mufasa's sad diagnosis of portosystemic liver shunt. Clare was reassured by other friends who are breeders, as they screen shot Petplan's breeders insurance which showed 4 weeks free insurance, valid for injury or illness from day one.

Imagine how sick Clare felt when they rejected her claim saying Mufasa showed 'signs of illness' on day 14 (minutes to midnight remember), and she had a 'different' type of 'free insurance', one that stipulates illness from day 15!!! Mufasa's portosystemic shunt is now deemed an pre-existing condition, so Petplan UK will not make payments ever - because she had their 'other' 4 weeks free insurance.' The fact they have two types of '4 weeks free insurance' is totally false advertising and misleading, and Petplan UK has basically signed Mufasa's death warrant.
Mufasa's vet bill to date is over £2,000 and whilst Clare is employed, she does not have the funds to continue this care easily, and the option of a potential life saving operation is absolutely impossible. 

Clare is desperately trying to find from nowhere, over £200 a month for Petplan's extortionate insurance premium plus monthly vet check ups to see he is gaining sufficient weight and is not deteriorating. Mufasa is on a specialised diet, tinned specialist food for flavour, daily medication and homeopathic milk thistle. 
We are trying to get this message across to as many dog owners and breeders as possibke.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

If she isn't happy about the way the free insurance was given or feels they are going back on what they say, she should refer it to the Ombudsman. If it were me, I don't think I would waste money on staying with Petplan, she could be giving this to the vets towards the cost of the treatment. This illness will be excluded now with any insurerer so she might as well find one she feels happier with.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Couldn't the rescue she got him from help in any way? Agree with Charity I would cancel insurance and pay money straight to vet.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I have never ever relied on the free 4 week insurance and took out insurance on the day or to start on the day that I have brought all my animals home, I'm sorry for all you are going through and I hope you find the funds somehow to pay for his treatment.


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

It's amazing that people disagree with me when I tell them that Pet Plan's 'free' insurance is not continued on to a new policy. Thank you for proving me right. However, that doesn't help you.

1. If the pup came with the Pet Plan freebie it is the responsibility of whoever arranged that period of insurance to have sent the details to Pet Plan. I've normally seen this done over the phone when a puppy/kitten is collected from a breeder. Irrespective of that, however, Pet Plan should have sent you a policy document which states exactly what is covered and the conditions of the policy (including how long claims can be excluded). If you haven't had one - get one. I've never heard of 'different' 4 week freebies and I simply don't believe this 14/15 day story.
2. If there was a 14 day exclusion then I'm afraid that you appeared to have gone to the vet within that period (even by a few minutes) and the insurance company would be well within their rights to refuse to pay out.
3. The fact that you 'upgraded' to a lifetime policy indicates that this was not a continuation - but, legally, a brand new policy. By doing so Pet Plan can (and obviously have) excluded the conditions.
4. What you do now -
a) Click the link in my sig below and click on "Buyer's Guide". In there is a lengthy explanation of exactly what you must do to complain to the Ombudsman - and you should complain. 
b) In my opinion you have been misled by Pet Plan. If you had merely carried on with the 'free' policy it would not have been a 'lifetime' policy but it would have provided cover for at least a year. By upgrading to a new policy you have excluded the conditions. Did Pet Plan tell you this when you upgraded? I believe they should have done so.
c) Gather evidence - in writing! Especially from whoever gave you the free insurance. Look at whatever terms and conditions they told you about.
d) I'm afraid that going to the Ombudsman is a lengthy procedure and you have to start by complaining directly (IN WRITING) to Pet Plan. 
e) About 60% of complaints are upheld by the Ombudsman. I believe your only real grounds for complaint (unless the policy document shows something different) is that Pet Plan miss sold you their lifetime policy and should have allowed you a straightforward continuation - or, at least, made it very clear to you about the fact that these conditions would be excluded.

Best of luck


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh also Pet Plan record all their telephone calls as I had an issue with being told different information by different people and they traced back my telephone call and listened to it and agreed with me about being told different things so if you have been given duff information or misled on the phone it should be fairly easy to find out.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mufasa the pup said:


> Mufasa had a double crown, a kinky tail, and an undescended testicle. As she's a sucker for the special ones, November 14th 2015 Clare proudly bought him home to meet the other members of the family. Two children, an aged Sussex Spaniel and 2 cats - Clare is a single mum to the whole household. Since losing her 3rd Ridgeback to bone cancer earlier in the year at the age of 13 after rescuing him when he was 4, she had been struggling with replacing him, but Mufasa seemed to fit right in. He came, as pups do, with 4 week's free insurance with Petplan.
> 
> A fortnight later, Mufasa was rushed to the vets at midnight (minutes before) and racked up a £1200 bill just before Christmas. Clare was devastated, but reassured herself that Mufasa was insured. She realised she hadn't actually received the insurance documents, so phoned Petplan UK to ask for them. *They denied all knowledge of receiving the details from the microchip company, and it took hours of phone calls every day before before she even got a policy number.* Clare then had to immediately upgrade to lifetime cover as she had 3 days before the 'free insurance' ran out, to the tune of £85 a month!! She told her story on Facebook to her friends, and about Mufasa's sad diagnosis of portosystemic liver shunt. Clare was reassured by other friends who are breeders, as they screen shot Petplan's breeders insurance which showed 4 weeks free insurance, valid for injury or illness from day one.
> 
> ...


Sorry if I'm being a bit thick but the bit in bold confuses me. Surely it is down to the breeder or rescue (your post doesn't make it clear which) to notify Petplan of the new owner - what has receiving details from a microchip company got to do with anything? Does Clare (again it isn't clear who you are from your post but I assume you are not Clare) have a screen shot of the actual insurance she was given by the breeder or rescue or are you just talking about a screenshot obtained by a friend of a sample policy? I've also not heard of "different types of free insurance" so I would be making a formal written complaint (as Albert says following their complaints procedure) to Petplan making it clear that you will be contacting the ombudsman if the issue is not resolved but I would also be asking whoever took that free 4 week insurance out for proof that they did so as is it possible they never did? that they didn't send the paperwork off? I also don't understand the current policy situation - you mention £85 per month then later £200 per month - which is it? If Mufasa was purchased from a breeder rather than a rescue and became seriously ill so soon after purchase does Clare not have a relationship with the breeder and would the breeder not be prepared to help out in some way?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Liver shunts can't be diagnosed without a scan, so I don't think the breeder should be blamed or asked to pay for any treatment. It's upsetting, but the breeder can't have known.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm a little confused by this part:



Mufasa the pup said:


> Clare was reassured by other friends who are breeders, as they screen shot Petplan's breeders insurance which showed 4 weeks free insurance, *valid for injury or illness from day one.*


Can someone in the know tell me whether it's normal for the four-week free policies supplied for breeders to cover illness from day one? It was my understanding that these policies cover injury from day one, but won't cover illness for 14 days.

Otherwise, what's to stop someone taking out free insurance for a pup that's already ill?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

cinnamontoast said:


> Liver shunts can't be diagnosed without a scan, so I don't think the breeder should be blamed or asked to pay for any treatment. It's upsetting, but the breeder can't have known.


I didn't say the breeder should be blamed - just that given the pup they sold (if thats what happened) became seriously ill so soon afterwards they might like to help out in some way such as refunding the purchase price or helping with some of the costs.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I'm a little confused by this part:
> 
> Can someone in the know tell me whether it's normal for the four-week free policies supplied for breeders to cover illness from day one? It was my understanding that these policies cover injury from day one, but won't cover illness for 14 days.
> 
> Otherwise, what's to stop someone taking out free insurance for a pup that's already ill?


If its the one that breeders get when they join the Petplan Breeders scheme then as far as I can see it covers accident and illness up to £4000 as soon as the policy is activated.
From what I remembered when we got Kobi I was given the paperwork and the breeder did it while we were there before we even left.

4 weeks' free insurance for new owners

As a Petplan breeder you can provide your new owners with 4 weeks' free Petplan insurance using our quick and easy Instant Policy books:

These provide immediate cover for illness and injury up to £4,000 as soon as you activate the policy
There is no cost to you or the new owner
Cover can be activated online or by phone

Cover includes:

*4 weeks' free insurance cover: *
Veterinary fees for injury and illness Up to £4,000
Death from illness or injury Up to £750
Loss by theft or straying Up to £750
Advertising and reward if the puppy or kitten is lost or stolen Up to £200
Selling your puppies or kittens with free Petplan insurance adds value for your new owners and means that should the puppy or kitten become ill or injured during the settling in period they are less likely to return the animal to you.

https://www.petplanbreeder.co.uk/2/petplan-breeder-scheme.htm


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

That's interesting! How can Petplan be sure that unhealthy pups aren't being insured and claims immediately being put in?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

As per the C+P above Kobis breeder had the Free insurance policy booklet mentioned, wrote out the certificate while I was there and phoned and activated it whilst there also and gave it to be along with his KC registration and other documents. I did also actually have a claim on it too, and for out of hours when he swallowed a complete sock which the vets did a direct claim for and they paid out in full, although that probably come under accidental.

The OP mentions that although the OP or the person she is reffering to was under the impression they had 4 weeks free insurance (I'm assuming from the breeder)
They also mention that two weeks later when there was a problem they realised (or from what I can gather) they hadn't got any free insurance paperwork hence the call to Petplan for the documentation. So it would seem although could be wrong that the breeder or whoever was supposed to supply the cover in the first place didn't supply the certificate and perhaps didn't activate the cover either perhaps.

Petplan seem to have denied all knowledge of the free policy cover, maybe as the OP never seems to have not been given any paperwork either nothing was ever issued document wise and nothing activated either, assuming its this Breeder scheme insurance or a similar equivalent. Really I would have thought the problem initially needs to be taken up with the person who was to supply and arrange the free insurance in the first place perhaps or would seem the sensible starting point.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

As far as I am aware when I issue 4 weeks free pet plan insurance with kittens, it does cover injury and illness from day one, providing that condition is not already on the animals medical records and pet plan do check with the vets for information before they pay out.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> That's interesting! How can Petplan be sure that unhealthy pups aren't being insured and claims immediately being put in?


Petplan reserve the right to no longer offer this service if a breeder has several claims. Not sure of the exact wording right now, but if there is a problem breeder producing puppies or kittens with a higher than average claim rate they are no longer able to give free cover to new owners.

I always thought it was 2 weeks on illness, immediate cover for death or theft or injury, but read a kitten cover note twice and can only see immediate cover.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Read first post again, Petplan hadn't received from microchip company, not breeder. I'm assuming that's Petlog, as they offer 4 weeks with Petplan. Unfortunately it wouldn't have made a difference as Petplan through Petlog has a 2 week exclusion on illness starting in first fortnight. There is a discrepancy between 4 weeks free cover with Petplan through the breeder scheme and 4 weeks free cover with Petplan through the Petlog (microchip) scheme.

The only thing I can think of is write a really grovelling letter to Petplan giving your circumstances, picture of said puppy, most disabled yet appealing profile, and expressing your disappointment in Petlog as a sales agent of Petplan as you had heard such great reviews of the 4 weeks cover from their breeder scheme. It's worth a try, I've found Petplan go above and beyond normal insurers duty, and have claimed on hospitalisation of my daughter (needing care for dogs and cats whilst I lived at the hospital for 3 weeks), even though policy specifies spouse not children being poorly. 
Send in the best quality photo you can, preferably with your children in it, and say you'd be happy for your story to go in their magazine if they were kind enough to help you.
Petplan don't owe you anything according to their terms and conditions ( even if had received microchip forms), but grovelling might get you what you want, especially if you say that here on PF they are the company recommended over and over by owners and breeders. They might just help for more good publicity, and to not have one case, of just a few minutes outside the deadline, changing the views and insurance shopping habits of the many owners and breeders who use them and recomend them. Sort of, "everyone I've spoken to thinks you're amazing at what you do for your clients, is there any possible way you might pay out in these unusual circumstances? " 
Good luck, and really do try the asking/flattering approach. Any other company I wouldn't waste your time, but Petplan have always been a bit better than other companies, and seem pretty decent.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

If there is a 14 day exclusion on the petplan free insurance via petlog and if he became ill/was diagnosed on day 14 as the OP says then they will just refer to their terms and conditions of cover in which case you probably wont have a leg to stand on. The only thing they can possibly do is appeal as you said in light of it being literally minutes of the cut off for the time factor in which you cant claim to expire, assuming the vet can verify it too which I assume they can. Unfortuanately though even though it was minutes its still within the time frame stated. Which will likely mean although you can of course try the financial ombudsman may well likely rule in Pet plans favour.

Nothing ventured Nothing gained though, so anything is worth a try.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

They're a big company, if you fight you'll lose. Through yourself on their mercy and they might help for good publicity.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Er why is she continuing to pay £200 a month to petplan for insurance which the OP is saying is pretty much useless...... save the £200 towards his care.......


----------



## Mufasa the pup (Feb 23, 2016)

I have asked Clare herself to come on here and explain it in more detail as I'm just a friend who is trying to help.


----------



## Clarebearzimba (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi all, and thank you for your comments and advice. 
Petplan have two types of insurance, one covering from day one, one covering from day 15 for illness which is activated upon registration of the microchip. 
When the chip was activated, the details went to Petplan, who deny this whole heartedly - even though I have a screen shot of the data entry and date - and this is sent by dump email at the end of every day. Consequently, I had no insurance documents when he became ill. Posting the devastating news on Facebook, and saying I hadn't got the policy docs, my friends screen shot the page showing breeders insurance. Not for one moment did I think that '4 weeks free insurance' would have a variety of policies. You are right, it was on day 14, which with the chip activated policy isn't covered. My argument is that I didn't have the policy documents to hand, and that offering 4 weeks free insurance shouldn't be 2 different policies! It should either be 14 day stipulation, or from day one. I personally thought 4 weeks free, meant 4 weeks free, not two weeks, and when I saw the screen shot, of course I thought I was covered. 
I have written to the ombudsman with exactly this - their misleading use of the words '4 weeks free' when two policies are available - and total lack of telling me this when I phoned hour after hour to get the documents. 
If you phoned an insurance company, and they said 'you can have 4 weeks free!' your response would not be 'wonderful, how many types of 4 weeks free insurance can I chose from?'
I had to upgrade to ensure continuous cover - I obviously didn't know then what I know now. 
Because the ombudsman is involved, I don't feel I can cancel the policy as they will just say 'she doesn't have a policy with us, so there is nothing to investigate'. But if I get no where with the ombudsman, I shall of course change insurers. 
The £200 is for monthly vet checks that he is progressing, the medication (which increases each time if he puts on weight) the insurance, plus over £100 for specialised food every 6 weeks. 
The breeder has refunded the pup price, and of course had no idea of his illness.
I think I have covered everyone's questions, apologies if I haven't. 
Clare x


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I am sorry you have found yourself in this predicament and I know hindsight is a wonderful thing but nothing in life is ever for free especially insurance of any kind, I'm not sure if the screenshot of the data entry will be enough as surely this could be easily manipulated to read how you want it too, and even if you had taken out a full policy the day you got him he wouldn't have been covered as you have a 14 day exclusion period at the start of the policy for illness same as your 'free 4 weeks policy' the accident portion of the insurance is only valid from day one, also I don't think they would cover the specialised food your pup is on either as this is also usually excluded in the terms and conditions.


----------



## Clarebearzimba (Feb 24, 2016)

MontyMaude said:


> I am sorry you have found yourself in this predicament and I know hindsight is a wonderful thing but nothing in life is ever for free especially insurance of any kind, I'm not sure if the screenshot of the data entry will be enough as surely this could be easily manipulated to read how you want it too, and even if you had taken out a full policy the day you got him he wouldn't have been covered as you have a 14 day exclusion period at the start of the policy for illness same as your 'free 4 weeks policy' the accident portion of the insurance is only valid from day one, also I don't think they would cover the specialised food your pup is on either as this is also usually excluded in the terms and conditions.[/QUOT
> 
> Their breeders insurance does cover from day one for illness and injury, and the screen shot was sent from Petlog themselves, so no doctoring from me could be done, it was on their email address.
> This is why I'm so very angry. One type of 'free insurance' covers from day one, the other type of 'free insurance' covers from day 15. It's 4 weeks free! There can't be a plethora of policy choices beneath this umbrella term surely? :'(


----------



## Clarebearzimba (Feb 24, 2016)

Sorry, I'm a bit rubbish at the quotes bit, and the new message


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I didn't say the breeder should be blamed - just that given the pup they sold (if thats what happened) became seriously ill so soon afterwards they might like to help out in some way such as refunding the purchase price or helping with some of the costs.


But I'm not sure, even morally, that a breeder can be expected to help in a case where the issue is out of the blue/Unknown/can't be predicted and why would they want to? I just don't understand?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

cinnamontoast said:


> But I'm not sure, even morally, that a breeder can be expected to help in a case where the issue is out of the blue/Unknown/can't be predicted and why would they want to? I just don't understand?


 I always thought it came under the sale of goods act (in this case a dog) and that if the item was not fit for purpose (sorry OP that isn't meant to be harsh or insulting about your dog) then you should give the money back. I would think there is a grey area around the time scale from sale to an illness developing and have no idea how the law would deal with that but in this case I would have thought there is a reasonable expectation for the goods (a dog) to not develop a serious illness within 14 days of purchase and whilst not blaming the breeder in any way I do think they should offer a refund which I'm very pleased to hear they did.


----------



## Clarebearzimba (Feb 24, 2016)

I did say that the breeder refunded me the pup price, and they were never to know how ill he was. :-( 
Sorry if I wasn't clear, I was trying to address each question, but might not have been thorough. I am not allowed to use the internet at work, so had to go through these when I got home. Please bear with me, I'm a bit of a technophobe.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Clarebearzimba said:


> I did say that the breeder refunded me the pup price, and they were never to know how ill he was. :-(
> Sorry if I wasn't clear, I was trying to address each question, but might not have been thorough. I am not allowed to use the internet at work, so had to go through these when I got home. Please bear with me, I'm a bit of a technophobe.


Yes don't worry I read that part of your post - I think @cinnamontoast was replying to part of a post I made yesterday before you came on and explained things in more detail where I had suggested contacting the breeder to see if they would help. I'm pleased they did although obviously it doesn't help you with the long term costs.


----------



## Clarebearzimba (Feb 24, 2016)

I did say that the breeder paid back the pet fee paid, I'm sorry if I didn't make that clear. I can't answer when I'm at work, so I tried to answer everyone when I came home, apologies if I wasn't clear. 
Petplan has requested (in a copy and paste 'email [email protected] type email) that I remove all my go fund me messages, and to all my posts, and my friends posts on their page.....shows how compassionate they are....... :'(


----------



## Clarebearzimba (Feb 24, 2016)

Clarebearzimba said:


> I did say that the breeder paid back the pet fee paid, I'm sorry if I didn't make that clear. I can't answer when I'm at work, so I tried to answer everyone when I came home, apologies if I wasn't clear.
> Petplan has requested (in a copy and paste 'email [email protected] type email) that I remove all my go fund me messages, and to all my posts, and my friends posts on their page.....shows how compassionate they are....... :'(


I do have a go fund me page, but not sure if I'm allowed to post it here, or if it's appropriate. :'(


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

To be honest, you are at risk of commiting libel with the posts you've made because they may be perceived as damaging to Petplan. Based on what I've read on this thread, Petplan have not actually done anything illegal, they've refused your claim because your pet became sick in the 14 day exclusion period. Whether their refusal is moral or ethical in the circumstances, I wouldn't like to say. However, as has been said, if you want to plead your case and persuade them to change their minds, it would not be a good idea to piss them off.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm sorry that your pup is ill, and even sorryier (I'm sure that's a word ) that he became so ill, so soon after you purchased him...

However, I really don't see what Pet Plan have done wrong here..OK, ethically this sucks, but legally they refused to pay out for a valid reason..

Even if the free insurance did cover, as soon as a new policy was taken out then it would have been classed as a pre-existing condition..

A valid lesson here is that nothing in life is free, it is wise to insure any pets as soon as they arrive rather than relying on others. Pet Plan will ask you to remove posts that fall into libel, so I would be careful about what you say, if you have proof that PP messed up then hand this proof to your solicitor to help build a case


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

A quick google shows that the 4 weeks free insurance that the *breeder* takes out to provide insurance for new owners covers both illness and injury but the 4 weeks free insurance available generally (from vets etc.) only cover injury from day 1 and illness from day 14.
It is a sad situation, and I am sorry your pet has been ill, but it is not the fault of petplan that you didn't make sure you knew the terms of the insurance. TBH even if you had gone to the emergency vets a few minutes later (after midnight) it is unlikely to have made a difference as you have to state on the claim form when the animal first showed signs of illness which would have been within the 14 day exclusion period.


----------



## Clarebearzimba (Feb 24, 2016)

Libel is when you have put something incorrect, where as Petplan DO have two types of insurance for 4 weeks free. I wasn't saying it wasn't on day 14, I was saying they are misleading with advertising two policies under the umbrella '4 weeks free insurance'. 
I have contacted the ombudsman with that reason, not that I wasn't covered. 
Sacremist - I understand what you are saying, and I know I have been going slightly mad, but I am angry, they were rude and uncaring, and I haven't put anything that isn't true. They have asked me to remove my go fund me page, but that is all. Surely they can do that can't they? 
Dimwit - I wasn't sent any policy documents for the free period (and have never received any), and they denied all knowledge of receiving Petlog's registration (Petlog screen shot this showing the date it was entered - which is then block emailed to Petplan at the end of every day) and it took hours of phone calls for a week to even get the policy number, so to be fair it is their fault I didn't know the TOC :'(


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Clarebearzimba said:


> Petplan DO have two types of insurance for 4 weeks free.


Yes they do, and it is clear that they have two types of 4 weeks free insurance. Neither should be relied upon IMHO.
Sorry but it is not PP's fault that you were unaware of their TOC, as much as it sucks, I am afraid the fact you did not chase the documents up from day one means that you have some fault here!

As I said before, the key is to never rely on others with things like this..as soon as you bring a new pet you should have a policy set up by yourself, regardless of free insurance or not.

If you still feel that you have been wronged then I would gather all your evidence and let the pro's sort it out, but I wouldn't be plastering the internet with "Warnings" until the case has been heard because you really are opening yourself up to libel here!


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm confused.

Firstly, Pet Log themselves are part of the Kennel Club. They don't microchip - they have a database of pets that are microchipped. Whoever actually did the microchip wasn't Pet Log, it was someone else who furnished the details to Pet Log. Further, as part of the KC Pet Log wouldn't be promoting Pet Plan - because the KC have their own (dreadful) insurance which is a branded version of Agria's policy.

Whoever 'gave' the insurance it appears not to have been a breeder, because breeders can, and do, give 4 weeks total coverage which they activate by telephone, usually when the pet is taken home from the breeder. I think that whoever did the microchipping was acting under the same sort of plan that vets have with Pet Plan, that is, as an agent. The difference appears to be that a breeder gets vouchers and the agent gets money for the promotion.

It seems there are multiple things going on. Firstly, the agent didn't make clear the terms of the policy they were giving the owner. Secondly, they appear not to have registered the policy properly with Pet Plan. Thirdly, Pet Plan should make 100% clear that the 4 week policy is a 'stand-alone' and whatever you do after that is a new policy. (The 4 week freebie isn't, for example, a 'lifetime' policy that you can extend).

However, the fault - if it can be called a fault - is with the person accepting the policy without seeing what the terms are. It isn't Pet Plan's fault. There is a possibility (a very, very small one) that the owner would have a case against the person who provided the cover to them but the costs of suing for recovery would be large and the possibility of success I would think small.

I'm currently advising someone who is going down the Ombudsman route (over something very different) and I'm not all that happy with the attention to detail that the Ombudsman is displaying, so although it's worth a shot I have the feeling that the outcome may not be all that successful. However, the owner does not need to keep the insurance on in order to make the complaint because the 'new' policy isn't the issue - it's the failure to provide cover under the 4 week one. If, on the other hand, the Ombudsman finds in favour of the owner it would be likely that they would tell Pet Plan to carry on the new policy as if the original claim was under the same conditions.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Clarebearzimba said:


> Libel is when you have put something incorrect, where as Petplan DO have two types of insurance for 4 weeks free. I wasn't saying it wasn't on day 14, I was saying they are misleading with advertising two policies under the umbrella '4 weeks free insurance'.
> I have contacted the ombudsman with that reason, not that I wasn't covered.
> Sacremist - I understand what you are saying, and I know I have been going slightly mad, but I am angry, they were rude and uncaring, and I haven't put anything that isn't true. They have asked me to remove my go fund me page, but that is all. Surely they can do that can't they?
> Dimwit - I wasn't sent any policy documents for the free period (and have never received any), and they denied all knowledge of receiving Petlog's registration (Petlog screen shot this showing the date it was entered - which is then block emailed to Petplan at the end of every day) and it took hours of phone calls for a week to even get the policy number, so to be fair it is their fault I didn't know the TOC :'(


Yes it is when you write something incorrect, however, despite discovering that Petplan has done nothing illegal, your friend came on here and probably elsewhere issuing warnings potentially damaging their reputation.

I'm with Petplan. I was given free insurance. As soon as I arrived home with kitten or pup, I rang Petplan and took out my own lifetime cover. They have always paid out and I've had some whopping bills for thousands, so I know from experience that they do honour their policy as long as any illness or injury falls within their terms and conditions.

I understand your frustration, but you have to take some responsibity here. Upon arriving home you should have checked the policy was in place or better still taken out a policy of your own. If you did not have a hard copy of the terms and conditions of the free policy, you could have asked if they were available to view online or ask customer services to explain them to you.

The fact that there are two different policies is available online (according to a previous poster) so Petplan have not tried to disguise this fact.

I wish you all the best with the Ombudsman and I hope he decides in your favour but I don't think it's as cut and dried as you think. Even if you had received the policy, sadly your pup would not have been covered. Had you made the effort to contact them on day one, that phone call would have made you aware of the 14 day rule for illness.


----------



## Clarebearzimba (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you all for your help and comments. 
I know a lot of breeders that do not know about the petlog generated insurance, so I'm not sure it's as well advertised as it maybe should be. 
I have never had insurance before for my pets, I've been lucky enough to have been able to afford any vet care they've needed previously, and they've all been healthy, so didn't think about not receiving the policy documents to be honest. I'm not saying that's PP fault I didn't check, but their denial of receiving anything when petlog showed me the screen shot, and the hours and hours on the phone, they could have emailed me something in the interim I feel. 
They did tell me I could click their 'continue cover' on their website, and that would just carry on my cover - without a policy number though, I couldn't do this, and they said taking out the policy on the phone would be the same. They didn't make me aware either way would be counted as a new policy so anything claimed (potentially) within the 4 weeks would then be deemed pre-existing. I do feel let down dreadfully by them. I even wrote in my complaint letter to them to confirm I wouldn't have any problems claiming with his condition in the future. I have had one phone call, and two letters since, and noone has addressed that comment. 
@albert Ross. I'm confused with the continuing paying for cover? Are you saying to cancel my cover as it wont' make an iota of difference to the 'new cover' or are you saying in the 'slim' chance the ombudsman says to continue cover _including_ his condition? 
I have taken on board everything everyone has said, and truly appreciate all comments. 
Thank you.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Did the screenshot show what Petlog had sent or was it the receipt from Petplan as acknowledgement.

I've been in situations where someone says they have sent me an email, for instance, but I have never received said email. Even though I have checked spam and all other folders there has been no sign of it. In my case, it wasn't all that important, I was just miffed because I didn't get my coupon for a free birthday cake at a local garden centre.

However, if it's something really important, I always insist on getting some kind of proof. For instance, I wrote to a company providing me with a web hosting service to cancel my agreement with them. I didn't trust them so I sent the letter to be signed for so they couldn't turn around and say they hadn't received written notification so I was liable to pay another twelve months subscription.

The point I'm trying to make is that it is one thing to show you a copy of what they sent, but you need evidence that Petplan actually received it and on what date. Maybe this will be something the Ombudsman can dig out for you.


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

Clarebearzimba said:


> .... I'm confused with the continuing paying for cover? Are you saying to cancel my cover as it wont' make an iota of difference to the 'new cover' or are you saying in the 'slim' chance the ombudsman says to continue cover _including_ his condition?


I'm saying that paying for the 'new' cover won't affect your case with the ombudsman. Your complaint is that you were misled over the terms of the 4 week freebie. The 'new' policy - which you call a continuation - isn't a continuation at all but a totally separate new policy. However, it is usual for Pet Plan to allow claims in the period of a free policy to be ignored when taking out a new lifetime policy that is contiguous with the free one. They do not have to do this - and they can decide not to (I guess depending on the circumstances involved). Yes, you are 'continuing cover' but you are not continuing the same policy.

Holding on to the new policy is not necessary to make a complaint about being misled over the 4 week period and the claim made for an incident in that 4 week time.

However, it is possible, although unlikely, that if you are holding the new policy that the ombudsman could rule that Pet Plan misled you and that it should continue your new policy without excluding the illness that occurred during those 4 weeks. In the history that you have given here I consider that it would be unlikely that the ombudsman would rule in your favour.


----------



## Clarebearzimba (Feb 24, 2016)

AlbertRoss said:


> I'm saying that paying for the 'new' cover won't affect your case with the ombudsman. Your complaint is that you were misled over the terms of the 4 week freebie. The 'new' policy - which you call a continuation - isn't a continuation at all but a totally separate new policy. However, it is usual for Pet Plan to allow claims in the period of a free policy to be ignored when taking out a new lifetime policy that is contiguous with the free one. They do not have to do this - and they can decide not to (I guess depending on the circumstances involved). Yes, you are 'continuing cover' but you are not continuing the same policy.
> 
> Holding on to the new policy is not necessary to make a complaint about being misled over the 4 week period and the claim made for an incident in that 4 week time.
> 
> However, it is possible, although unlikely, that if you are holding the new policy that the ombudsman could rule that Pet Plan misled you and that it should continue your new policy without excluding the illness that occurred during those 4 weeks. In the history that you have given here I consider that it would be unlikely that the ombudsman would rule in your favour.


I'm not holding my breath, but I do feel misled considering they could have emailed me in the interim, and they ignored my question asking reassurance that I wouldn't have any problems for future claims for this condition - in both letters after mine. I must have spent easily 10 hours on the phone to them during the week, and that is no exaggeration - and the only mention of the actual policy details was that they had been sent in the post, but they couldn't email them as they hadn't been generated???? On one email, it stated 'There is a maximum benefit of £4000 for veterinary fees from which you can potentially claim from during this period. The policy excess is £75, which applies once (per condition) during this period of cover.' I read this as 'I can potentially claim up to £4000', not that I wasn't covered for illness for 14 days.

@Sacremist they sent me the screen shot showing when the data had been entered, and their system automatically takes all entries for that day, and bulk emails them to PP. PP denied it, so wouldn't hold their hands up and show me proof of receipt really would they :-(


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

To be honest, I was hoping that Petlog might have a copy of the receipt. Even if it was a receipt that covered all entries for that day.


----------



## Clarebearzimba (Feb 24, 2016)

Apparently, it's a computer generated email that takes the date of data entry, and combines all those on that day to forward to Petplan. If the whole email had failed, surely PP would have said 'yes, there was a problem on that day' as I'm sure mine wasn't the only registration that day. It was day 14, I did have the 'other' 4 weeks free, however, 10 hours on the phone (30 mins, twice a day, for a week) to sort it out, two, not obvious policies - uncaring attitude from the complaints resolution employee, ambiguous emails all contribute to the bad taste in my mouth with Petplan.


----------



## Clarebearzimba (Feb 24, 2016)

And reference the libel comments, it would be a £25K private case against each case - it's not a civil matter, and they would have to take into account the hundreds of comments on their page and sue them all. I've had an anxiety attack at work after reading that this morning. Only hours later (and we're talking until now, 8 hours later) I've calmed and looked into it. I appreciate constructive criticism, but please remember I have got a dying puppy to deal with, daily. Amongst other stresses which are irrelevant to this post.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Check your insurance policies (e.g. house). You might have purchased legal cover without realising. If you have they will give you a number to ring for legal advice and support.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Clarebearzimba said:


> And reference the libel comments, it would be a £25K private case against each case - it's not a civil matter, and they would have to take into account the hundreds of comments on their page and sue them all. I've had an anxiety attack at work after reading that this morning. Only hours later (and we're talking until now, 8 hours later) I've calmed and looked into it. I appreciate constructive criticism, but please remember I have got a dying puppy to deal with, daily. Amongst other stresses which are irrelevant to this post.


I'm sorry your puppy is dying and sincerely hope something can be done to help. I also hope that you resolve these financial issues.

However, if you post on a public forum, it can generate replies that go on for days, never mind hours and it's unlikely you will like every reply given, but that won't stop people from posting their views.

If you can't handle people saying what you don't want to hear, then reconsider whether a forum like this is the right place for you because people won't say only what you want to hear just because you desire it. Until the Ombudsman rules in your favour, you shouldn't be damaging the reputation of Petplan.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm do feel so sorry that you have found yourself in this situation, it must be so hard caring for such a sick puppy and trying to deal with insurance/ombudsman at the same time. I think its fair enough to post about the whole issue of the two different types of "4 weeks free insurance" as I'm sure lots of people aren't aware of that and hopefully your situation will serve as a warning to people not to rely on these free policies but to take out their own lifetime cover with a reputable firm from day 1 but I think you may have to accept Petplan are not at fault or to blame. 

It always worries me when I read posts from people who have their new dog or puppy home and still haven't sorted out their insurance - I always do mine before I collect the dog. We were very lucky with one of ours - having taken out a policy from day 1 she ruptured her cruciate ligament on day 10 which was during the period where they won't cover for illness. Our vet was able to persuade the insurance company that as he had seen the dog when we first got her and there was no sign of a problem that it should be classed as accidental rather than illness and they paid out which was just as well as she ended up costing £15,000 by the time she had both legs done and further complications. 

Is there anything that can be done for Mufasa's liver shunt?


----------



## Clarebearzimba (Feb 24, 2016)

@Sacremist Fair comment, and you are right. I was just feeling very low yesterday with everything going on. 
@rottiepointerhouse an operation if he worsens (which is risky, very invasive and not good odds for survival), or daily drugs, specialised food and constant monitoring.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

_Apparently, it's a computer generated email that takes the date of data entry, and combines all those on that day to forward to Petplan_
Can you not get hold of a copy from petlog? I once had a situation where Petplan didn't follow up on a breeder 4 week cover note and the buyer asked me to chase it up. Apparently if a breeder generates the cover online then it has (had?) to be entered manually on the main system. Seemed a very funny way to go about it but it is believable because you get two completely different types of policy number online and over the phone. If it happened to me with a breeder policy that it simply slips the system then it can happen to others.


----------



## Clarebearzimba (Feb 24, 2016)

havoc said:


> _Apparently, it's a computer generated email that takes the date of data entry, and combines all those on that day to forward to Petplan_
> Can you not get hold of a copy from petlog? I once had a situation where Petplan didn't follow up on a breeder 4 week cover note and the buyer asked me to chase it up. Apparently if a breeder generates the cover online then it has (had?) to be entered manually on the main system. Seemed a very funny way to go about it but it is believable because you get two completely different types of policy number online and over the phone. If it happened to me with a breeder policy that it simply slips the system then it can happen to others.


Even if I could irrefutably prove they received it, on THAT type of free insurance, it was still 14 days.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

OK, I hadn't really grasped the timeline and just trying to find any clutchable straw. Did you tell the vet this would be an insurance claim?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Clarebearzimba said:


> @Sacremist Fair comment, and you are right. I was just feeling very low yesterday with everything going on.
> @rottiepointerhouse an operation if he worsens (which is risky, very invasive and not good odds for survival), or daily drugs, specialised food and constant monitoring.


Poor boy, sending tons of positive thoughts and get well wishes from here. You might like to post about his condition in the health and nutrition part of the dog section and see if anyone else has experience of looking after a dog with this condition.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Poor boy, he's not had a good start in life. It must be heartbreaking. I hope your luck changes and he can be helped.


----------



## Clarebearzimba (Feb 24, 2016)

Sacremist said:


> Poor boy, he's not had a good start in life. It must be heartbreaking. I hope your luck changes and he can be helped.


Thank you Sacremist, I've just got out of a DV relationship too, so life sucks all round at the moment. It is heartbreaking, he's so loving, yet it's so much hard work. Without insurance, I'm reliant on donations and how long they last will dictate how long he can carry on :'(


----------



## Clarebearzimba (Feb 24, 2016)

havoc said:


> OK, I hadn't really grasped the timeline and just trying to find any clutchable straw. Did you tell the vet this would be an insurance claim?


No I didn't tell the vet, I assumed we were insured. With no documentation, we had no idea from when until when though, nor of any stipulations, we just assumed we had insurance.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Pet Plan DO do two types of 4 weeks free insurance.

The first is an IVC - which stands for Immediate Veterinary Cover. This is issued by vets and breeders, and offers immediate cover for accidents and illness (any pre-existing physical defects or infirmities must be noted and will be excluded). I'm not sure about when breeders issue it, but vets can issue a 4 week IVC cover note to any cat/dog/rabbit aged between 6 weeks and 12 months.

The second is client activated 4 weeks free. There is no age limit for this. This is active immediately for accidents, but does have the usual 14 day exclusion period for illness. A quick google search for "petlog 4 weeks free insurance" brings this up as the first result http://www.tracer-microchips.co.uk/petplan/ where it clearly states that there is a 14 day exclusion for illness.

I can't see that Pet Plan have done anything wrong. It seems that it is another unfortunate case of an owner not being aware of the terms and conditions of the policy they have got, which happens on a daily basis unfortunately.

Just a few Q's that may help to clarify the situation....

Did the breeder not issue an IVC type policy?
Who chipped your pup and when?
When was the initial vet visit (for vacs/health check and for the signs of the liver shunt?)


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

_It's amazing that people disagree with me when I tell them that Pet Plan's 'free' insurance is not continued on to a new policy._
I have continued cover from a breeder 4 week policy within the last year and checked that it would not be a complete start again with a two week exclusion for illness. Petplan confirmed over the phone that cover would continue from the date the free cover ceased with no break in illness cover. I made a point of making them confirm this with them fully aware the call was being recorded.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

_I can't see that Pet Plan have done anything wrong_
Neither can I. On reading the thread again I've realised it isn't meant to be about Petplan though, it's about private fundraising.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

havoc said:


> _I can't see that Pet Plan have done anything wrong_
> Neither can I. On reading the thread again I've realised it isn't meant to be about Petplan though, it's about private fundraising.


Thats a bit unfair - the OP has mentioned having a go fund me page but hasn't linked to it or asked anyone here to contribute to it. I think the thread is a very sad reminder to us all to always check we have policy documents and have read and understood the T & Cs.


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

havoc said:


> _It's amazing that people disagree with me when I tell them that Pet Plan's 'free' insurance is not continued on to a new policy._
> I have continued cover from a breeder 4 week policy within the last year and checked that it would not be a complete start again with a two week exclusion for illness. Petplan confirmed over the phone that cover would continue from the date the free cover ceased with no break in illness cover. I made a point of making them confirm this with them fully aware the call was being recorded.


Indeed you do have continued _cover_. What you also have is a completely new _policy_. I've had this over and over again with Pet Plan. The 4 week free policy is stand-alone. At their discretion they can ignore the normal 14 day illness condition of the new policy as they have evidence (i.e. you didn't claim in the 4 week period) that there are no pre-existing conditions. However, the 4 week free policy appears to be, in essence, their 'Essential' policy (but with £4,000 cover) which provides only a 12 month period of insurance, although it obviously only lasts 4 weeks. So, your cover continues but it continues under a new policy. Most people take out their 'lifetime' policies following the 4 week free one and it has very different terms and conditions.

The 'breeder' issued 4 week freebie covers for accident and illness from the time it's activated (which is normally by phone, by the breeder, when you collect your pet). ANY other 4 week freebie has a 14 day exclusion - but that may be because Pet Plan used to give a free 4 weeks as an upfront discount for people buying policies on line (Now it's 10%). All insurance companies have a 14 day illness exclusion to prevent fraud e.g. my dog's ill so I'll sign up for insurance and then take her to the vet.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

_Indeed you do have continued cover. What you also have is a completely new policy_
I'm honestly struggling to understand the problem. Even lifetime cover is a completely new policy every 12 months, they just don't exclude existing conditions. This is exactly the same thing I confirmed with Petplan - that any condition arising within the 4 weeks free cover would not be subsequently excluded as long as I continued with them before that 4 weeks was up.


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

havoc said:


> ..... Even lifetime cover is a completely new policy every 12 months, they just don't exclude existing conditions. ....


Precisely - it's a new policy. But written into the lifetime policy is a clause which says it will continue to provide the same cover as long as you renew. And the freebie does not continue as the same policy. It's a new one - with very different policy conditions. Thus you are continuing cover - which may be a different cover (but only at their discretion) - but you are doing it under a new policy. And, I'm certain (because I have had quite a few people moan about this) that the majority of people don't read their policies on renewal and don't realise changes have been made. As a result when they come to claim they suddenly realise that they aren't covered for something that they originally were covered for.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

If it boils down to 'most people don't bother to read the details of their cover' then I agree with you. It happens with all types of insurance though and I can't see how it's the fault of the insurer.


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

havoc said:


> If it boils down to 'most people don't bother to read the details of their cover' then I agree with you. It happens with all types of insurance though and I can't see how it's the fault of the insurer.


I agree that it's not the insurer's fault. However, in the case under discussion it appears that no policy documents were given to the buyer and he/she wasn't aware that the 4 week freebie they got via a PetLog agent was different to the 'other' 4 week freebie that Pet Plan offer. Similarly, the 'new' policy that you can take out with Pet Plan is a choice of 3 different policies - they are not the same and, therefore, do not continue your original cover under identical conditions - irrespective of what you are told over the phone.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I do get what you're saying but I'm a bit underwhelmed to be honest. The free insurance is just that - free and the buyer/new owner has no control over what type of policy it is, nor should they expect to. As is obvious from other posts on this thread, one from a vet, it's a surprise to many that the breeder insurance does cover illness from the start. 

As it happens the free period is a red herring here anyway. It's irrelevant because of the timing. Even if they'd taken out a full policy of their own when they first got the pup they wouldn't have been covered for illness because of that lead time - whichever level of cover they chose. The only way that pup would have been covered would be if the breeder had activated proper breeder insurance. One has to wonder why they didn't.


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

havoc said:


> I do get what you're saying but I'm a bit underwhelmed to be honest. The free insurance is just that - free and the buyer/new owner has no control over what type of policy it is, nor should they expect to. As is obvious from other posts on this thread, one from a vet, it's a surprise to many that the breeder insurance does cover illness from the start.
> 
> As it happens the free period is a red herring here anyway. It's irrelevant because of the timing. Even if they'd taken out a full policy of their own when they first got the pup they wouldn't have been covered for illness because of that lead time - whichever level of cover they chose. The only way that pup would have been covered would be if the breeder had activated proper breeder insurance. One has to wonder why they didn't.


Possibly because the breeder doesn't offer it? There's no compunction to do so (even in the KC's own vaunted ABS scheme). My advice to people is always - take the freebie if it's offered by the breeder but take out a new policy at least 2 weeks before the end of the free one. If there's no free one organise your own policy for the point of pick up and insist on a veterinary letter from the breeder's vet that there has been no reported illness prior to that date*. The reputable breeders I know all have a vet check the day before transfer. And to breeders I also recommend offering Pet Plan rather than the KC's own.

*This won't entitle you to claim for illness within 14 days but can be used to show that there was no pre-existing condition before you took out a policy


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

_Possibly because the breeder doesn't offer it? There's no compunction to do_
You're right, there isn't but it doesn't cost the breeder a penny and there's no reason not to for a healthy animal. There are even rewards for doing so - from every insurer which does this type of cover, not just Petplan.

This case is sad and I do feel for the OP but the opening post did point out that this pup possibly had skeletal issues. I don't know what's asked for the Petlog cover but you do have to declare no preceding illness or injury for the breeder cover and do it by phone rather than online to declare if there are any abnormalities.


----------

